# Gesshin Hide 270mm Blue #1 Kensaki Yanagiba after Honbadzuke



## JBroida

Just an example of our honbadzuke service...


----------



## EdipisReks

That looks great, Jon!


----------



## Brad Gibson

damn son!


----------



## turbochef422

What is honbadzuke?


----------



## turbochef422

I've herd hon-bazuke referred to like a mizuno knife but what is the process.


----------



## EdipisReks

turbochef422 said:


> What is honbadzuke?



Professional craftsman sharpening.


----------



## turbochef422

Thanks


----------



## schanop

Specifically, it is to put the proper working edge on a new knife.


----------



## JBroida

it translates roughly to putting the real edge or final edge on the knife... it is the final sharpening of the knife preparing it for use for the first time. Many japanese craftsmen intentionally do not do this, so that the customer can put his or her own edge on the knife (as personal preference has a large part to do with it). However, some, upon request, will do so. More often, however, retail stores will offer this for customers in japan. We do the same here.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Looks awesome, Jon.



JBroida said:


> More often, however, retail stores will offer this for customers in japan. We do the same here.



And I always take you up on it!


----------



## mametaro

Beautiful as always Jon. I have had the service done on my yanagi from Jon as well. I bet she's going to cut like a dream! Can't wait to get to JKI someday. I'm going to bring you all of my knives for sharpening and touch up!


----------



## Slypig5000

That's incredible. Great photography as well.


----------



## mpukas

Are you also finishing the front and back of the blade face, or just final sharpening of the cutting edge? 

Looks amazing!


----------



## Leer1217

one of my favorite knives to use on a daily basis!


----------



## JBroida

mpukas said:


> Are you also finishing the front and back of the blade face, or just final sharpening of the cutting edge?
> 
> Looks amazing!



the whole blade road, uraoshi sharpening, and koba (micorbevel), plus making it look pretty


----------



## xueqi89

wow, look amazing after sharpened. the mirror finish on the blade look sick


----------



## jared08

I have never used a yanagi nor meet anyone that used one. That being said, is there any performance advantage to creating a contrast between cladding? Does the friction coefficient of the different steels play a role in food release or something? Is it pointless besides the good look?


----------



## JBroida

nope... just looks cool. It can, however, help show that proper sharpening has been done (though not always, as some people use fingerstones and other tools to cover up high and low spots, or missed areas)


----------



## jared08

I think my choice of the word "pointless" was a bad choice, as It makes an impression on how I feel about your work. Entirely not the case. I admire your skills, jon. I was asking strictly from a performance point of view.


----------



## gavination

Well, there's my goal to aspire to!


----------



## charles222

This knife was actually sent to me. I was a bit hesitant to use it initially, because it was soo beautiful. But recently, i've been using it a lot at work and absolutely loves it. It does have amazing grind and edge retention. And it was alot easier to sharp than i initially anticipated. Thank Jon from JKI for the hook up. Will buy couple more. Prolly a petty or a deba. Might call you in couple days to ask for recommendations.


----------



## JBroida

you know where to find me 

Glad you're enjoying it... hopefully everything i said about it is turning out to be true in your eyes too.


----------



## charles222

you did an amazing job. I felt like i came out on top. Very fairly price, and top notch quality. I can see why you mentioned that it's your favorite single bevel knife.


----------

